# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.02. 12 Years of updates!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.02 is out!*   *12 Years of updates!
New models based on different platforms have been tested 
and added to the list of supported devices:*   *QCOM tab:*  *♦ Moto E Dual TV XT1025
♦ Moto G XT1035
♦ Moto G (3rd gen) XT1541
♦ Moto G (3rd gen) XT1543
♦ Moto X Style XT1572*  *Android ADB tab:*  *♦ Avvio L630* (MT6XXX) *♦ Azumi A45s* (MT6572) *♦ JTY D101* (MT6572) *♦ Symphony v70* (MT6582) *♦ Symphony w68* (MT6572) *♦ OPPO R827* (MT6582) *♦ Own S3015* (MT6572) *♦ TCL D45* (MT6571) *♦ Verykool Sl4050* (MT6735) *♦ Walton Primo Rm2* (MT6582)  *HiSilicon tab:*  *♦ Huawei Mate 8 Nxt-l09*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

